# 1.4 RC1

## fmalabre

Quelqu'un a-til essaie cette install from scratch?

Y-a t'il des problemes connus?

----------

## daroot

la live ut rc2 che moi elle fctionne ke en mode console 

Nvidia gf4ti4200 pas supporte   :Sad:  en agpgard nvagp fctionne po non plus)

modem speedtouch usb non supporter

----------

## Bouiaw

Mmmmmmhhhh, ça ressemble à une feinte pour augmenter le nombre de posts sur le forum français, non ?   :Wink: 

M'enfin, plus sérieusement, j'ai fait une installe de la RC1 from scratch et ça marche nickel. Je pensez me séparer de 2 problèmes récurants, mais il sont toujours la par contre :

Konqueror m'envoie toujours un beau signal 11 quand je veux ouvrir mes mpeg et alsa9.0rc2 refuse toujours de se compiler, mais ça va s'arranger j'espère.

----------

## fmalabre

 *Bouiaw wrote:*   

> Mmmmmmhhhh, ça ressemble à une feinte pour augmenter le nombre de posts sur le forum français, non ?  

 

En fait non, je pense vraiment passer a 1.4, et maintenant que j'ai une nouvelle machine libre, je vais essayer de l'installer dessus.

Je garde ma machine principale en 1.2.

Je ne veux pas passer des heures d'install si il y a des problems connus.

Maintenant, poster sur le forum francais au lieu d'un forum anglais est simplement pour augmenter le nombre de posts  :Wink: 

----------

## Bouiaw

Ahh, y a du progrès, avec portage 2.0.38 alsa se compile !!!

----------

## fmalabre

Ok, je viens d'essaier sur un vieux Pentium (Compaq).

Tout marche bien. Ca a compile toute la nuit.

C'est plus un serveur, donc j'ai pas X, et j'ai des serveur tels que ftp, nfs, ...

Prochain truc, c'est apache et php.

----------

## CoreDump

expat pour python crashe

galeon est fortement instable (il l'était déja sur la 1.2 quand on fermait une fenètre avec des tabs).

Bref c'est vraiment une RC1

----------

## dioxmat

je nai eu absolumment aucun probleme personellement :)

----------

## fmalabre

J'ai termine avec mon serveur et mon desktop (sous KDE).

Tout a parfaitement marche.

Le seul probleme que j'ai eu, c'est un probleme de compile en installant BillardGL, mais c'est pas grave, ce jeu n'a jamais fonctionne pour moi de toute facon.

J'ai meme installe RTCW pour Linux, et c'est super rapide!

----------

## Kinou-

Yep j'ai testé UT2003 aussi nickel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fmalabre

En fait, j'ai remarque un probleme avec ces drivers quand meme...

Dans RTCW, les barbeles ne sont pas bien dessinnes, parfois ils s'effacent, quelqu'un avu ce pb?

----------

## Mustard007

Moi aussi installation a partir de stage1 et 2 puis aucun problemes.Avec ALSA, KDE3.1beta2.

Pour kdemultimedia, utilisez seulement les flags "-O2" et ne pas utiliser "-fomit-frame-pointer" car Noatun ne fonctionnera pas sinon.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Je suis parti du stage 1 pour 1.4RC1 et je n'ai eu aucun probleme sauf pour 2 librairie, mais j'avais mit des flags d'optimisation un peu trop agressif.  Il y a toujours le probleme de mozilla et leur plugins avec gcc 3.2.  En esperant qu'ils finissent par regler ce probleme.  Tu peux toujours prendre Phoenix et il parait que les plugins fonctionne.  Malheureusement je n'ai toujours pas fait  le test.

Fluxbox

Alsa

xine

xmms

----------

